# caseous lymphadenitis organ abscess



## Valley Ranch (Nov 5, 2010)

I know there is already a post on CL but we recently acquired this doe. She has no signs of external CL abscesses on her but I am wondering if this lump on her side isn't CL on an organ. The lump is very soft to the touch. How do you test for CL? Is it a blood test?
We'd love your input on whether you think the lump is CL. She is tubby with a tummy that protrudes on both sides but this lump never goes down even when her tummy does around it. 
We milk her if it is CL is the milk contaminated? As we've fed it to the dog. Thansk for your thoughts.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd almost promise that's not CL....

Any chance she's preggo?
If not, she's just a bit saggy from previous kiddings, I'd venture.

*sigh*
It happens to the best of us old gals.....


----------



## Valley Ranch (Nov 6, 2010)

Whew I haven't slept all night worrying. 

She just kidded on Sept 1st. And I was told April before that. She is 10 and the poor thing has had 11 pregnancies!! So if anyone is saggy from babies she has a right to be!!

It was just the protrusion is only on that right side so I was worried. But as I said there is no other abscesses.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 6, 2010)

That's the baby side...she's just saggy.  You can relax.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Nov 6, 2010)

I would say also not much to worry about.. any idea her age.. I have seen some goats that are well up in their years that have consistently kidded year after year and look actually worse than that with distended/stretched side.  she looks pretty healthy.. so keep an eye on her and chalk it up to flabby uterus!


----------



## Ariel301 (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like a saggy belly to me, my oldest doe has the same. When I shave my Flora down for the summer, she even has big stretch marks on her belly where it is stretched out, since she is always HUGE when she is pregnant. Last year with twins she couldn't fit through a doorway lol. 

CL can be tested for with a simple blood test though.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks all for the assurance.  I was completely wrong with her age, my daughters and husband corrected me. She is 3 and has had 11 kids.  Worse than I thought!! We only got her about a month ago and she was as wide as a house. I doubt she'd have fitted through doors either. She has slimmed down quite a bit except for that lump. I started reading a bit just to learn more about goats as we have 5 pygmies and I saw the CL and freaked!! So glad I don't have to worry. She is a sweetie although before us was pretty wild, just running around the field but now gets lots of attention and loving fomr our daughters.
Again thanks.
I'll have to try and find a vet to test for CL. We have our horse vet who treated our one goat in an emergency but no one around treats them regularly.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 7, 2010)

Valley Ranch said:
			
		

> I'll have to try and find a vet to test for CL. We have our horse vet who treated our one goat in an emergency but no one around treats them regularly.


Do you have a feed store around - I've gotten more information from just asking at the feed store - was having trouble finding a vet for goats nearby and they pointed me straight to one with experience with goats that is very close!


----------



## Valley Ranch (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks for the idea. We have asked everyone. It seems there are very few people around here with goats. And everyone does what we have. Convinced their horse vet to see the goat when they were desperate!!! The closest "goat" vet is 2hrs away over the summit. Not much help in a crisis. And not much help for routine stuff either because of the stress involved in transport. We try to do most things ourselves but there is always things to learn and things you can't do......... We do have a great feedstore and knowledgeable people there but they aren't goat people.   Our horse vet is very good so I'll have to ask him about the cl test. He might be willing. Meanwhile we'll still love our "saggy" girl.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 8, 2010)

Are you in California or Nevada? Either way you can draw the blood, and have the test for CL done at CAHFS at UC Davis. You can get the submission form online and have it sent overnight or your horse vet might have a courier service. The test is about 15.00 for CA residents and maybe a little higher if not. Your vet should be able to draw the blood easily enough if you can't. Just use a red topped tube. 

I would send you the link but it seems that their website is off line right now. I think this is it.

http://www.cahfs.ucdavis.edu/submission_forms/index.cfm

You can also call them, they are very helpful.

I am very fortunate in that I have a great goat vet that also happens to be a friend. She also has her own herd, which makes it even better.

Good luck with the test, and I hope bet the results will be negative.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 9, 2010)

It's not a tumah.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Nov 12, 2010)

I will try that thanks. My husband is an emt so can draw the blood.

I did contact a vet and just showed him pics he is pretty certain it is not CL as well he tends to think it is a hernia.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 13, 2010)

There are some videos on youtube that give you a pretty good picture of how to draw the blood if you need pictures. I just had a friend help me do some and the artery in their neck pops right up when you block it off correctly. It is much easier to do on the thinner goats than it was my chunky doe. We just package it up with the submission form and overnight it to CAHFS. If you call them they will give you their fed ex number for shipping so it is even cheaper.

I am usually not pretty good at sticking the animals, but even I was able to do the draw on a few of them. Your DH will be able to handle it ok.


----------



## drdoolittle (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm kind of worried now.  I aquired a La Mancha from an aquaintance of my husband's.  They needed to re-home the goat because they were moving into town and couldn't keep him.  Everyone else who offered to take him wanted him for butcher----he was a pet, and the woman didn't want him getting butchered.  So, I agreed to take him in.  About 10 min. after the woman left, I found an abscess on his chest, that smelled and felt like there was a tumor the size of a golf-ball.  I cleaned it with peroxide and have been putting triple antibiotic ointment in it---some small improvement.  After seeing this post, I'm now scared this goat has CL.  What does this mean for my other goats?


----------

